
Apple warns against storing the Apple Card in leather and denim - sologoub
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/21/how-to-protect-and-clean-your-apple-card/
======
sologoub
Reminded me of the Jobs/iPhone plastic screen story:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/9/20687299/plastic-iphone-
go...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/9/20687299/plastic-iphone-gorilla-
glass-origin-story-steve-jobs)

Of course, in this case it shipped with the “plastic screen”...

------
RenRav
>avoid contact with denim and leather, as it “might cause permanent
discoloration that will not wash off.”

That article is basically a tweet. One nudge of my finger and it was already
the comment section, but it seems you can shorten it even further.

------
innovateee
Seems like 5 reasons not to get this credit card.

Form over function? or should Apple have just stuck with showing the card
through Apple Wallet App?

------
function_seven
Seems like Apple’s support article was written with a particularly fussy
cardholder in mind.

This isn’t some failing of the Apple Card specifically. All credit cards can
be stained by leather and denim. People just don’t usually care at all. And
most people probably won’t care with this card either.

But I’m sure some will, so this support article exists.

~~~
ksec
>And most people probably won’t care with this card either.

This isn't just another _card_. People will treat it like an Apple product.
Which means they will have protective case or Card Protector wrap around it.

Seriously if the product itself is as exquisite as I dream of, I will surely
want to learn how to take care of it.

~~~
function_seven
I’m sure some will. I have one. It’s a really heavy and sleek card. Like most
things Apple, they did away with almost everything they could. No signature
line, no fine print, no customer service phone number. (Remember when Apple
was able to get rid of the FCC stuff on their phones?)

But all that said, I’m not going to add hassle to my life by treating it any
different. That just seems too Patrick Bateman. 2 years from now, I expect
it’ll be worn and rough looking.

